# Illusion 6.5 mb only $300



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Not mine..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ILLUSION-C...d=272981482482&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

Please buy before i do........


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Ha! Been watching all week, also trying to resist.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

metanium said:


> Ha! Been watching all week, also trying to resist.


Lol yeah.

I had the itch to change out the tm65V1's a few months back, happy where I'm at. Would jump all over these if i hadn't.....


If i had my dream mb though.... would be these or the Gb's.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Why do you guys have to find these deals on cool stuff that I don't really need but really want...

Must. Not. Buy.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Took care of it for you.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

m3gunner said:


> Took care of it for you.


I meant it 

Thanks


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

m3gunner said:


> Took care of it for you.


thank you!


----------



## jackal28 (Sep 23, 2017)

Thats just mean


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

bnae38 said:


> I meant it
> 
> Thanks


I know... It's McIntosh gear for me...

smiles,
Jamie


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Did these end up selling?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah, m3 bought them


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Selller now has a helix dsp.2 up for 450 though. 

Not too shabby..


----------

